# Sam's "Pomp Stomp" tourney updates



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Alright guys, the first week is almost over and it was relatively quiet due to wind, storms, etc. Plenty of fish caught but most were fairly small.

As of right now, there have only been 7 fish weighed in total. 

*Big Fish*

*1st- Dustin Hayes 2.80lbs*
*2nd- Jim Callaham 2.10lbs*

*Aggregate*

*1st- Cory McCready 6.015lbs*

For the starting week our weekly prize if for the first fish weighed which belongs to Cory McCready. The prize is a 20oz yeti rambler.

Next week's weekly prize is the same cup plus a couple other goodies  Good luck!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Hmmmm, might have to give it another go in the morning.


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

I really have to get with it. Catchin' plenty of fish but mostly dinks.
may need a ghost shrimp pump.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice prizes- I've seen them! LOL


----------



## Land capt (Jan 30, 2016)

What store is doing this tournament


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Land capt said:


> What store is doing this tournament


Sam's on canal rd in Orange Beach. You can fish both Florida and Alabama waters.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Here's entry rules and details

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f43/4th-annual-alabama-pomp-stomp-676441/


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Chris...is it just fish caught from the beach or are the local piers in, too?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Beach, boat, pier, etc. it doesn't matter as long as it's on Rod and reel


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

*Week Two Updates*

A lot of fish caught this week but only a few to adjust the board. I'll probably see a few more today but as of right now:

*Big Fish*

*1st- Cory McCready 3.785lbs*
*2nd- Dan Muha 3.050lbs*
*3rd- Matt Clark 2.585lbs*

*Aggregate*

*1st- Dustin Hayes 8.53lbs*
*2nd- Phen Chung 7.83lbs*
*3rd- Vacant (for now)*

Bear in mind you can only place in one division and you automatically place in the highest position reflective of your catch. For example, Cory McCready is in first place big fish with a 3.785lb fish. If he gets bumped down by a single fish, he is currently holding an aggregate of 8.74lbs and will then automatically be in first place aggregate. It allows more winners, makes it fun and allows for some bigger upsets later 

I'll update later if things change.


----------

